# 1966 Murray Jet Fire



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2014)

I 'finished' this recently. I say that because I really should look for the correct seat and pedals. Mostly it looks like the one in the catalog, though.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2014)

Lookin good Scott. I like that seat.


----------



## wrongway (Mar 11, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Lookin good Scott. I like that seat.




Thanks! I like the seat, too! I just know it's not stock and that bugs me some. For some reason I can't get the seat to stay put no matter how tight I tighten it. It rocks back and forth just a little. I need to revisit that.


----------

